# misting system help needed



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Your best bet would be to just by a misting fan that works well. The last thing that you want is a system that will put off so much mist that the ground your horse is standing on is wet all of the time. It won't be good for his feet. With cushings, you don't want to start to have problems with the feet. Just be sure that the mist is going to evaporate.

If a misting system is in front of a fan as it should be, I don't see a problem with it as far as the fans getting wet.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you are referring to mixing water with a electric fan, a box fan of cheap design...then *NO!!*

You need the correct set-up to have a successful misting fan...parts that go together in the right spaced distance to spread that cooling, with measured amount of hydrating mist for it to work...
Otherwise, you just made the horse a wet, hot mess that now is hindered in regulating their body temperature more...more like hot steaming the animal than cooling it 

Add on top of that the fact horses are more sensitive to electrical current and your good intentions could shock & or electrocute the animal...just no!!

_Do it right or forget the water and electrical fan combination... _
_Make sure the barn has properly wired electrical outlets {grounded} and the right amperage when doing a project such as this..._
:runninghorse2:...
_yes, my opinion_


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Don't risk it. Even electrical fans that have motors fully covered can't be trusted in terms of cheap versions. I have to use mini fans and misters for some of my exotics. The ones that last are the ones designed for that purpose. I feel sorry for your pocket but at least the couple hundred on a good setup will bring her great relief and you can sleep at night knowing there is little chance of her being electrocuted or over heated.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i honestly dont like fans here in arizona. when its 115 if just feels like you are getting BLASTED with hot air. i just use walmart misters on a timer that turns them on for 30 min off for 30 min so it dose not get the stall wet and the humidity dose not build up too much. you will NEED to get a RV hose water filter otherwise your misters will get clogged from the crap in the water. this is my current set up for my 33 year old who also dose not handle the summers well.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

saw your other post. i would get a fan to use if you are having a humidity issue and it will cool off but for when its just hot like az with 115 temps and 20% humidity then misters are your friend. just keep the fan away from the misters. maybe opposite sides kind of thing. and i forgot to add yes you CAN hook up misters to the auto watoror. just use a Y splitter. thats what mine is hooked up to as im at a large boarding barn. he is the only horse out of my 4 who get a mister because he is so old and just dose not handle it well.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

my idea would be something to soak the horse then a good high flow fan to provide the air movement for evaporation cooling 

if you mist water into the air but don't move it you create humid air, but if you get big drops of water down to the horse's skin then blow air over the horse you cool without the humidity


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing <3
Keep us updated on the system you ultimately go with!


----------

